# Posting in the Lounge



## Cran (Jul 16, 2013)

[This replaces the old Posting in the Lounge notice] 

Not as formal as the sitting room, the lounge is a place to relax and chat about anything under the sun with whoever happens to be there, or to tell the little people on the other side of the flickering screen how much better things would be if only they would accept the obvious and agree that I should rule the world. It's even a place where we play sedentary games*, despite having a proper games room down the hall**. Games that require umpires, referees, balls, sticks or padded armour are not to be played inside.***

The Lounge is open to all - OK, so maybe the big picture windows were a mistake, putting us on display to the street like that - with everyone dropping in from little Johnny next door, to great granny sitting in the rocking chair, so we mind our peas and cues and we don't pardon the French. We also do our best to avoid arguments, because great granny likes to knit, and those needles can hurt when she sticks it to you for raising your voice. 

*So, welcome to our Lounge - put your feet up on the table and join in the conversation.*

_*I would have said mind games, but that could send the wrong message_

_**we have to stay out of there anyway because the teenagers have taken it over for their dungeons and dragons sessions; at least, it sounds like dungeons and dragons more than plotting anarchy or the overthrow of the current ruling generation._

***_they should be played outside in the traffic just like we had to when we lived in a shoebox next to the telephone booth. _


----------

